# Air Display



## Antoine B (16 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà utilisé Air Display, l'apps permettant d'utiliser un deuxième Mac comme écran externe sur le même réseau WiFi ?
Est-ce que cela donne un résultat fluide ?

Merci.


----------



## Antoine B (23 Mars 2011)

Bon ben j'ai craqué et j'ai acheté Air Display.

Pas trop mal comme app. Si la version iPhone est un peu "gadget", la version Mac est assez efficace.

iMac 21,5" comme Mac principal avec un MacBook 13" comme deuxième écran ; assez fluide.

Très utile de pouvoir avoir un écran secondaire sans branchement. Il suffit d'avoir un deuxième Mac (ou PC) sur le même réseau WiFi.


----------



## Gz' (15 Avril 2011)

Fluide c'est un grand mot, c'est suffisant pour afficher des fenetres secondaires genre msn / skype ou autre, ne t'attends pas a pouvoir lire des films ou jouer de facon confortable


----------



## Antoine B (15 Avril 2011)

Absolument.
Le but était seulement de pouvoir afficher des documents sur l'écran secondaire pendant un travail sur l'écran principal.

Cette solution est donc idéale pour ce type de type de tâche.


----------



## Weaver (2 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ces infos!


----------

